# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Молоко

## Кирилл дас

Харе Кришна, Патита Павана Прабху. У меня накопилось несколько вопросов по поводу молока.

1) Может ли молоко быть в гуне невежества? (часто можно слышать "тетрапаки - гуна невежества") Или все равно оно сохраняет духовный заряд, остается "религией в жидком виде"? (Хотя, такое молоко, откровенно говоря, что-то пить совсем не хочется)
2) Пастеризованное молоко годится для ежедневного употребления?
3) Почему кипячение предпочтительнее пастеризации? (В интернете по читал, но принципиальной разницы в процессах не нашел: там кипятится и тут кипятится)

----------


## Кирилл дас

Дополнение: в пункте 2 и 3 под "пастеризованным" я имею в виду молоко из бочек, а не из "тетрапаков". В бочках оно куда приличнее.

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Гуны влияют на все без исключения, поэтому, особенно в наше время, можно видеть повсеместное влияние этой гуны практически на все. Даже в чистоте самых полезных продуктов можно уже сомневаться, так как непонятно, как они изготавливаются, что в них добавляется и как они хранятся. Но что делать, главная гуна находится в нашем сознании. А значит, если мы будем с верой и преданностью выбирать продукты, готовить их и предлагать Кришне, Он как хозяин всех гун, прольет на нас милость и взглянет на них Своим милостивым взглядом, превратив их в ниргуну, а значит, сделает их совершенными. Мы должны приложить все усилия, а Господь оценит это, пролив свою милость. Так что покупайте самое лучшее по вашему опыту молоко и с великой преданностью предлагайте его Кришне!

----------


## Кирилл дас

Спасибо за ответ. Буду стараться. )

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Всегда рад общению с Вами! Пишите! Ваш смиренный слуга, Патита Павана дас

----------

